

US prosecutes '$6bn money-laundering hub' - dialsquare1886
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22686777

======
uber1geek
There were many legitimate users as well. The service was better than PayPal

------
mtgx
Why? Have they prosecuted the "money-laundering" HSBC bank yet?

